# Let me know what you think.



## asjam86 (Mar 23, 2007)

She used to be a regular to my dads garden before (we think) it was killed by a local who although protests as being an animal lover showed no love towards her.

It was taken using my very very very old Fuji finepix 5500s. Thoughts?


----------



## k10lbe (Jun 10, 2009)

spot on !


----------



## clcollins (Jul 30, 2007)

Cracking picture, number 1 is my fav' :thumb:


----------



## pringle_addict (Jan 2, 2008)

Great pics, never seen a fox in that much detail before.




Just to be pedantic though, it's 'copyright'.


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

nice shots, underexposed though


----------



## asjam86 (Mar 23, 2007)

How would I go about correcting the image?


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

hi matey, do you have photoshop or photoshop elements? if not there's other free programs out there for photo editing. adjust the levels and brightness and contrast of the image in one of those 

drew


----------



## stink (Nov 19, 2008)

great photos mate


----------



## asjam86 (Mar 23, 2007)

I've got PSP 4 which ain't too bad. I'd like the original blown up and hung on my dads wall. As the fox became more of a family pet than a wild animal. We could feed it right out of our own hands.


----------



## gt5500 (Aug 6, 2008)

First one is nicely in focus with the tail end slightly blurred it gives a nice emphasis on the face, as said however it's underexposed. The second one is soft around the nose, it looks as if you were using too large an aperture which gave you the shallow depth of field. Again a little under exposed. But the important thing is they look nice, I was just being picky as you asked what I though and to be honest sometimes it's helpfull to be shown the errors so you can improve on it next time. Keep up the good work practice is half the battle with photography, I wish I took more I just lack the motivation to get out snapping sometimes.


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

love 1st one


----------



## asjam86 (Mar 23, 2007)

gt5500 said:


> First one is nicely in focus with the tail end slightly blurred it gives a nice emphasis on the face, as said however it's underexposed. The second one is soft around the nose, it looks as if you were using too large an aperture which gave you the shallow depth of field. Again a little under exposed. But the important thing is they look nice, I was just being picky as you asked what I though and to be honest sometimes it's helpfull to be shown the errors so you can improve on it next time. Keep up the good work practice is half the battle with photography, I wish I took more I just lack the motivation to get out snapping sometimes.


This is what I'm after I'm taking no offence at all. I am a complete noob at these things but the S5500 I have although dated has some pretty sweet features. But I don't really know what I'm doing and I played with the settings to get the third picture. Don't know what I changed as I said I'm a noob and I was playing but after her sudden departure we've gain another fox that enjoys the freebies my dad gets from work, so I may have a shot at taking some more. I was even thinking Istockphoto for some of these shots, but I want to get better before I do.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Underexposed was my first thought but rules can be broken occasionaly and it works in the first photo as most foxes appear at night.:thumb:


----------



## gt5500 (Aug 6, 2008)

asjam86 said:


> This is what I'm after I'm taking no offence at all. I am a complete noob at these things but the S5500 I have although dated has some pretty sweet features. But I don't really know what I'm doing and I played with the settings to get the third picture. Don't know what I changed as I said I'm a noob and I was playing but after her sudden departure we've gain another fox that enjoys the freebies my dad gets from work, so I may have a shot at taking some more. I was even thinking Istockphoto for some of these shots, but I want to get better before I do.


Glad to see you are grown up about it, some people get all pi55y when you say something negative to them. I think looking at those photos you need to get more familiar with how each setting affects the picture. It looks like you had a shallow depth of field which is caused by too large an aperture but somehow you under exposed as well which suggests you were using too fast a shutter speed or you needed to bump the ISO up. As a general rule when doing portrait or landscape work you should use aperture priority mode. This allows you to set the depth of field and the camera will choose an appropriate shutter speed. When shooting fast moving objects, car, planes etc use shutter priority mode and choose a shutter speed that will freeze the action without blurring. This obviously is very vague information so I would suggest reading some online tutorials, canon used to have a good one.


----------

